# Saint-Saëns Violin Concerto No.3



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

The Violin Concerto No. 3 in B minor, Op. 61, by Camille Saint-Saëns is a piece for violin and orchestra written in March 1880. Saint-Saëns dedicated the concerto to fellow composer-virtuoso Pablo de Sarasate, who played the solo part at the premiere in October 1880. The work is in three movements.

Even though the third (and last) of Saint-Saëns' violin concertos seems to impose fewer technical demands on the soloist than its predecessors, its melodic invention and impressionistic subtlety present significant interpretive challenges. This stress is most notable in the second movement and the chorale of the finale, which is reminiscent of the conclusion of the Fourth Piano Concerto. 

This concerto is in my Top 10 of all Violin Concertos. I would like feedback good or bad about what you think about the work. Any recording you have and so on.


----------



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

My choices for recorded material:
#1








Jean-Jacques Kantorow (violin)
Tapiola Sinfonietta
Kees Bakels
Recorded: September 2004
Recording Venue: Tapiola Concert Hall, Finland

#2








Joshua Bell (violin)
Montreal Symphony Orchestra
Charles Dutoit
Recorded: 1988-09-29
Recording Venue: L'Eglise de St. Eustache, Montreal


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Joachim Raff said:


> My choices for recorded material:
> #1
> 
> View attachment 132008
> ...


We can't see them Joachim Raff


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Favorites (lp) for Saint-Saens Violin Concerto No. 3


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I don't think I ever heard a bad one.


----------

